# Dandy and blues kidding thread! dandy kidded 3-1



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I[*]Im getting excited babies due in about a month. Not very good pics but here is the ones to start. Dandy's 150 day in March 3, 2011. She had twins last year as a FF and I think that is what she will have again this year.








Here is blue she is due very same day. She had a single as a FF last year. Im thinking she is going to have the same thing this year. She doesnt look no bigger than she did last year. Just maybe a little deeper, so I guess there could be two in there.








Will post more pics when I give them there birthing haircuts.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread!*

Looking good Joanie


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread!*

Good Luck and Happy Kidding!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread!*

Cute baby tummies! Best of luck and I hope for does~


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread!*

Thanks everyone. I'm hoping for does to.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread!*

Can't wait to meet your babies!

Blue could very well surprise you with twins, she's not wide but those long bodies can hide kids well :wink:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread!*

Thanks Liz, I felt baby/babies on dandy the other day. I ran my hand down and under her belly towards her udder and felt them kick. It was cool and excited me. She is looking very relaxed in the back end and has a way to go. She went on her 143rd day last year so maybe around that time again we will see. That would be Feb. 24. But Im fine waiting till the 3rd of March if its warmer.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread!*

Feeling baby kicks is amazing isn't it? I hope it's gonna warm up a little soon...even waiting in the barn for babies when it's 35* is better than waiting when it's in the teens!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Day 133*

Update on Dandy and blue. They are both on day 133 today. They are getting close and Im getting nervous, but excited. Cant wait to see what I get. So here is Dandy
















Here is blue


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Update pic 2-14 day 133*

I say twins from both...maybe triplets from Dandy!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Update pic 2-18 day 136-*

Today is 136-137 here are pics from yesterday when I shaved her udder area a little bit to see what we have coming in. She is a very jumpy doe on the stand. She is standing like she is scared to death. Im hoping I can get her milking this year but not sure how that is going to go. Here is Dandy.

















Sorry pics not all that great, she wouldnt hold still and I was trying to move around so they didnt turn out well. Couldnt clip blue she wouldnt get on the stand and I cant pick her up. But she has got bigger and her udder is filling in. Not to much longer to go cant wait for babies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Update pic 2-18 day 136-*

Lookin good :thumbup: I hope she has :kidred: :kidred: in there for you...unless of course you'd rather have a :kidblue:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Update pic 2-24 day 143*

Update today is 143 for Dandy and blue. Dandy delivered on 143 last year. She is being kinda vocal today, but she doesnt look like her babies have dropped and udder still looks like it needs to fill some. But last year I didnt even know she was in labor till she layed down and started pushing. But her ligs are really low. Her tail is hanging in the form of an upside down J.

Blue looks to have filled her udder some, I cant feel her ligs at all. I did notice some white discharge and do believe this to be her plug. So we will be on baby watch tonight. Hoping for alot of :kidred: :kidred: .

Im really nervous this year for some reason, I guess I have read so many horror stories this year. Wish me luck.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Updated 2-24 day 143*

Well Dandy looks to need to fill a bit more if she is going to have a large little like she looks big enough for

Blue is part Nubian or purebred? I can't remember

Hope you get your girls and they kid fine for you. Call me if you need any help even if its moral support 
PM me if you don't have my number. I'm sure they will be fine though


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Updated 2-24 day 143*

Dandy has room to fill and I bet she will balloon up in one day! Healthy kidding vibes headed your way


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Updated 2-24 day 143*

Sending hugs :hug: and positive vibes.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Updated 2-24 day 143*

Thanks so much everyone, Im needing all the positives throwed my way. I think im just scaring myself. Dandy does need to fill some more, and blue maybe to. I dont think blue will go till closer to 150 cause that is what she did last year 149. Stacey she is part nubian/boer and her babies will be nubian/boer/nigerian cross. They will be cute cause he was so adorable last year. Stacey I will be pming you for your number, sometimes it good to know someone is there to just talk to. Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Updated 2-24 day 143*

Sounds like a cute cross fir Blues kids  PMed you back


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Updated 2-24 day 143*

I'll be driving through the area Sat./Sun. so if you think you would want us to swing by let me know. I've only been through one kidding season but I'm a pretty calm person under pressure and can be supportive.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Updated 2-24 day 143*

Im not sure when they will kid but hey if you want to stop by, you are more then welcome to. Love to meet goat people. Im hoping things will be great. I just wish I could have got my new barn completed but that didnt happen. So we are kidding out in the old barn and it is small. But should be done by the next babies in March hopefully. lol


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Updated 2-24 day 143*

Walnutgrove,

I am sending good thoughts for a safe easy kidding for both your girls! ray: :hug: Come on :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

Tracy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Updated 2-24 day 143*

Prayers sent your way.... :hug: ray:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Updated 2-24 day 143*

Well today is 145 for both of them and still no babies. Im patiently waiting not. lol I cant feel blues ligs, but she still hasnt went. Dandy's keeps coming and going. So maybe babies tomorrow.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Updated 2-24 day 143*

I'm sending you tons of healthy happy kidding vibes :hug:

I really hope they don't torture you with waiting much longer AND I'm betting that those udders get huge the day they decide to deliver...and I also hope they give you at least a day between the births :hug:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Blue kidded 2-28*

Blue kidded this morning with twins. Pics in the birth announcements. One boy and one girl.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Blue kidded 2-28*

:balloons: :stars: Congratulations x2 :stars: :balloons: 
I'm so jealous! I still have to wait another week for mine to kid. :coffee2:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Blue kidded 2-28*

I got one more doe due right now and then no more till the middle of march. But Dandy is holding out on me. Her ligs are so low you cant hardly feel them. Hope she goes soon.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Blue kidded 2-28*

Yay!!!! Congratulations - glad everything went well!! :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Blue kidded 2-28*

Congrats... :leap:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Blue kidded 2-28*

Dandy is in labor wow she is loud. Lol. Hoop and Udder full she is ready to go.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Blue kidded 2-28*

woohoo


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy and blues kidding thread! Blue kidded 2-28*

Dandy had toilets easy kidding, no problems. But she had all bucks boohoo. Lol. It's okay just glad they r all healthy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on an easy kidding sorry they were all boys though


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad that all went well with TRIPLETS!! Sorry you didn't get that baby girl but Dandy is well and babies too!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Woo Hoo! Congrats on your new kids and safe kiddings from both of your girls!  Sorry that you did not get your doeling from Dandy. :sigh: Still, woo hoo triplets! :leap: 

Tracy


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Yay its okay im just happy they it was such an easy kidding and that they all appear to be healthy. They are so tiny and cute. Pics posted in the birth announcements.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh good. Lol, I went over to check for pics earlier and did not find them. Back over there to be melted by adorable kid pics now!    

Tracy


----------

